# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  GW2 - Viper Bot now with scripting

## viperbot

I just released version 2.0.2.9 of the Viper Bot for guild wars 2.


This release has scripting support to make plugins. The API is limited right now, but I'm adding in more. With the scripting one user made a background mode for viper. While I have tried to avoid the use of it.. since its in a plugin, its up to the users if they want to use it or not.

Next is vendoring...


[I]Unlike other sites where you pay for every bot, with MMOViper you pay once and get access to all of your bots. That includes all future updates, forums, and user submitted contributions that are added to the site. No more waisting money on one product only to waste more on another a few weeks down the road.

----------


## viperbot

Viper's GW2 bot is now on version 2.0.6.9. Lots of goodies have been added. Check it out.

----------


## Erke

Anyone knows where we can get a decent crack of the bot?

----------


## viperbot

Bad taste to ask for a crack on the site where the author is talking about the bot. For shame!

----------


## llI

> Anyone knows where we can get a decent crack of the bot?


Lol'd. Are you really that stupid? -- Whatever; assuming the GW2 bot is as good as the FFXIV bot it'll be great. Doesn't seem to be that much attention for GW2 anymore, really sad actually as it was an amazing game at launch.

----------


## viperbot

I agree. GW2 still has alot of potential, and IMO is just as good if not better than ffxiv... just it seems that ffxiv is the flavor of the week. To be honest I think a decent next-gen game.. maybe elder scrolls, wildstar, even eq next, etc will make people forget all about gw2 and ffxiv.

But rest assured, viper will always be there to lend a helping hand at grinding.

----------


## viperbot

Updated bot to include a faster drawing radar. Enjoy!

----------


## viperbot

Site was down to a hosting problem at their datacenter. Back up and working.

----------


## arthurviolence

Hey. Should I get an alt account to use the bot on? What do you recommend?

----------


## omnicrunch

Why you offer an 5$ VIP sub, but everytime i want to pay it says 30$? i just want to test the hack and for 30$ thats way to much for me

----------


## viperbot

Its 5 a month with 6 month min.

But the sub covers all of our bots, so you get some benefit there.

I got everything updated from the last patch.

Still no bans for our viper guys, just be careful.

----------


## viperbot

Updated bot for latest patch. Added the option to use viper as a rotation only bot. See patch notes.

----------


## viperbot

Too much money for minion.. and they get tons of bans. They have a ban page that has what 50 pages now?

----------


## beatnikmeister

Can I use this inside the dungeons?

----------


## viperbot

Finally got out some new updates. Enjoy!

----------


## viperbot

All updated for latest patches. Crazy how many patches they have put out over the past few days, lol.

Fixed rezzing, The bot will now rez to a waypoint/shrine of your choice when you die.

----------


## Lynx0

can it do 100% map completion?

----------


## viperbot

The bot does not support teleporting or anything that is just asking for a ban. Its one of the reasons viper doesnt have ban waves.  :Smile: 

But that said, you can make it do map completion manually by walking there and adding the patrol/tasks. But if you have to make it yourself, probably not what you are looking for.

so long answer: nobody has shared any of those with the community.

----------


## viperbot

Updated, and working after todays round of patches..  :Wink:

----------


## leeking

i want know with 1 account viper 30$/6month . how many account gw2 i can use bot on account viper

----------


## viperbot

You can use viper on 2 computers at the same time. Since viper supports background mode for gw2, you can run it multiple times on a single computer. Just make sure that you have a viper folder for each game, else profiles/options will get messed up. 

I am working on a option to have 1 viper folder for multiple launches, and have the bot select the game on launch.. but its not ready yet.

----------


## viperbot

Just updated the bot to fix a few broken offsets.

----------


## viperbot

Just got through updating everything for the patch. Now back to botting!!!

----------

